# [solved] IMAP: NO Error in IMAP command received by server

## Gentoo_love

Всем Привет! Помогите настроить IMAP.

Ставил всё по этой инструкции http://www.gentoo.org/doc/ru/virt-mail-howto.xml?style=printable

База пользователей храниться в MySQL

По POP3 и SMTP соединяет без проблем

Всё установил, но вот какая проблема.

При попытке подключиться к IMAP (telnet 127.0.0.1 143)

Пишет: 

```

Trying 127.0.0.1...

Connected to 127.0.0.1.

Escape character is '^]'.

* OK [CAPABILITY IMAP4rev1 UIDPLUS CHILDREN NAMESPACE THREAD=ORDEREDSUBJECT THREAD=REFERENCES SORT QUOTA AUTH=CRAM-MD5 AUTH=CRAM-SHA1 AUTH=CRAM-SHA256 IDLE ACL ACL2=UNION STARTTLS] Courier-IMAP ready. Copyright 1998-2005 Double Precision, Inc.  See COPYING for distribution information.

login

login NO Error in IMAP command received by server.

```

Из форумов я понял, что нужно поставить префикс перед Login (1 login)

Сделал префикс- всё работает.

IAMP версия "courier-imap-4.0.6-r2" (стабильная)

Конфигурация стандартная + инструкция.

В логах всё чисто Пишет

```
localhost imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
```

Весь инет и google перерыл. Ничего не нашёл.

Вопрос: Как сделать что-бы работало без префикса ?

Нужно настроить Roundcubemail. Он будет работать с префиксом? Пока-что он не работает.

Зарание спасибо.Last edited by Gentoo_love on Tue Feb 19, 2008 3:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Azik

А через почтовые клиенты нормально заходит?

----------

## Gentoo_love

 *Azik wrote:*   

> А через почтовые клиенты нормально заходит?

 

Как ни странно но через "evolution 2.12.0" Только-что зашёл нормально

Я раньше пробовал через Sylpheed (свой основной клиент) так не получалось.

Решил через другой попробовать. Все заработало. Потыкал настройки Sylpheed то-же всё получилось.

Оказывается если SMTP сервер не укажешь, то не работает.

Спасибо тебе.!

----------

